# Best place to buy phones :)



## frozzins (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guys!

I've just arrived to Australia a couple of weeks ago and I'm trying to get used to different reality here in Brisbane. I often have problems to find basic things around here!

I'm currently looking for a shop where I can buy mobile phone for my grandfather. This must be a simple phone with big buttons. They should have it in most of the shops with phones/electronic equipment.

*And here is my question:
What are the places where Australians buy mobile phones? Any big markets or small chains stores? You can list any places which come to your mind!  *

I would be really happy if you help with that one!

Cheers mates!


----------



## johnboy1234 (Aug 19, 2012)

Probably one of the most reasonable stores is "dick smith". They do all sorts of electricals and mobile phones, and pretty cheap as well! You should be able to find them online as well! They are in most shopping centres etc!


----------



## frozzins (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you! Im going to check out that one!

And do you know any other ones?  I just want to have better overall view on the situation


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

Better you can buy your cell phone from Amazon and get their attractive discount. They have some great offers even for this month also. Recently I got $39.8 off on my purchasing a tablet of $199. It provided by Amazon promotional codes. Hope it will help you most.


----------



## Volcanicash (Nov 27, 2013)

I have used eBay for year, plenty. Of options, never had a bad deal yet, just take care


----------

